# Need some suggestions



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

I have the opportunity to bring home a 4 drawer old *heavy duty* file cabinet.. I have a small closet in my utility room that this will slide into perfectly and have been wanting one for storage and organizing.. I have mostly been wanting it so that I can lay caned food across the drawer in a pyramid fashion in the drawers (on their side) according to type and will easily be able to find and see what I have. I have given up hope of keeping them straight on shelves in my pantry.. I know this wont work for my home canned stuff just the store bought canned food.... So that should use maybe two of the drawers any good suggestions as to what to do with the other two drawers... I don't keep paperwork so not that, this is a wide file cabinet with hanging files if needed... I was thinking sewing notions and quilting fabric in hanging files according to color, and seasoning packets in one of the hanging files... What creative uses do you have for using a file cabinet for storage...


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Might be a good place to store canning lids & the rings. Maybe freezer boxes & their lids. I wouldn't put sewing supplies there. You don't want children to get into them - scissors, needles, seam ripper, rotary cutter, whatever.


----------

